# SimCopter Crashes!



## fuzzzz (Aug 31, 2006)

System Specs:

------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 8/30/2006, 21:47:21
Machine name: OMNI-2
Operating System: Windows XP Professional (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 2 (2600.xpsp_sp2_gdr.050301-1519)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: HP Pavilion 061
System Model: ER900AA-ABA a1430n
BIOS: Phoenix - AwardBIOS v6.00PG
Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3800+, MMX, 3DNow (2 CPUs), ~2.0GHz
Memory: 1022MB RAM
Page File: 376MB used, 2081MB available
Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.2180 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
DirectX Files Tab: No problems found.
Display Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
Music Tab: No problems found.
Input Tab: No problems found.
Network Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D: 0/4 (n/a)
DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: Radeon X1600 Series 
Manufacturer: ATI Technologies Inc.
Chip type: Radeon X1600 Series (0x71C2)
DAC type: Internal DAC(400MHz)
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_71C2&SUBSYS_000017EE&REV_00
Display Memory: 512.0 MB
Current Mode: 1280 x 1024 (32 bit) (60Hz)
Monitor: HP vs19 flat panel monitor
Monitor Max Res: 1280,1024
Driver Name: ati2dvag.dll
Driver Version: 6.14.0010.6631 (English)
DDI Version: 9 (or higher)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 8/2/2006 18:08:06, 258048 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
VDD: n/a
Mini VDD: ati2mtag.sys
Mini VDD Date: 8/2/2006 18:07:51, 1681920 bytes
Device Identifier: {D7B71EE2-3282-11CF-B96D-0A20A1C2CB35}
Vendor ID: 0x1002
Device ID: 0x71C2
SubSys ID: 0x000017EE
Revision ID: 0x0000
Revision ID: 0x0000
Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_C ModeMPEG2_D ModeWMV8_B ModeWMV8_A ModeWMV9_B ModeWMV9_A 
Deinterlace Caps: {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{3C5323C1-6FB7-44F5-9081-056BF2EE449D}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{552C0DAD-CCBC-420B-83C8-74943CF9F1A6}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
Registry: OK
DDraw Status: Enabled
D3D Status: Enabled
AGP Status: Enabled
DDraw Test Result: Not run
D3D7 Test Result: Not run
D3D8 Test Result: Not run
D3D9 Test Result: Not run


The error I'm getting occurs randomly during gameplay, regardless how long the game has been active. It's appeared at startup, when the guy's not even in the Copter yet, and after an hour or so of play.

The error message is the same every time, and it goes something like this:
"SimCopter has experienced an unrecoverable error and must shut down. Would you like to save before quitting? [YES] [NO]

I've looked at the application error Windows has logged, but the module is simcopter.exe, so that doesn't help.

I'm thinking it may have something to do with glide.dll, because every time I uninstall SimCopter, it tells me no other program is using it and it can be deleted.

It may also just be my ATI Radeon being incompatible, but then I still have no idea why the game runs at all. Are there specific drivers for old games, or patches for older ones?

Also, the game doesn't run in Safe Mode, and when I start the program in any compatibility mode the game error still occurs.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

man that's an old game.

Have you tried putting the game in compatibility mode?

Also the glide thing is part of the video card, but your card is way too new compared to the game so I don't think the card is at fault.


----------



## JEBWrench (Jul 4, 2006)

Original Post said:


> and when I start the program in any compatibility mode the game error still occurs.


Is the game fully patched? 
I checked NTCompatible.com, and they say it works fine with NT kernels.


----------



## fuzzzz (Aug 31, 2006)

_Yup, I've tried every one and the error still shows up. _

I just bought the EA Sim Mania pack, so it's not a REALLY old CD or anything. I'm almost positive it's the latest version, and I repatched the game with the v1.2 or whatever that was on the CD itself to be sure.


----------

